# Dog sweaters?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't really needed sweaters the past kiddings, made due with the 2 toddler fleece shirts I've used the last couple of years.
But we have 4 does due next month, and I need to be prepared.
I thought maybe the day after Christmas I'd look for any clearance dog sweaters....but...

I have no idea what size I should look for! Our kids during last kidding were average 8lbs+ - we did have a 13lb single doeling.
I figured if I bought at least 2 sweaters for each doe due that we'd have enough, plus the 2 toddler sweaters I have.

I know if I didn't ask while it's on my mind I'll forget until I am at the store looking lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's better to be prepared!
With my 2-3lb kids the small size dog sweaters work well, toy size is too small, with your babies the medium should work... think of how long your kids are at birth from neck to tail, you'll want sweaters that at least go to the top of the tail.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Petsmart had sweaters and coats 50% off when I was there last night. Plus there are always clearance clothes, it's just hard to find the size you need when you find a pattern that works for ya.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

for standard size goat..medium usually work just fine...also baby sweat shirts. I zipped mine through a sewing machine to help the arms to face down..but Im sure its not needed..it will just bundle up some..also cut away any material that will cover a buck pee spot...don't want him wetting himself and staying wet and cold : )


----------



## doot-doots (Jun 29, 2012)

This year we needed coats and once my poddy out-grew the dog coats I cut the sleaves off a couple of the childrens fleece jumpers, worked great, they are now all washed and back in the shed for next winter but we have continued to keep some of the old kids clothes for this purpose


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think these are extra small and they don't last long on the Nigerians.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'll have to check around for them. It'll probably be a day or two after Christmas before I get them. I plan on taking one day and getting everything I need LOL

I like using toddler shirts, they can stay in them longer if need be. I figure all the kids will probably need a sweater for at least a day or two. With only having 2 toddler fleece shirts, I need to buy at least 7 or 8 more <2 for each doe, plus a couple extra just in case>.


----------

